

Wreckage of UTA Flight 772 - techinsidr
http://imgur.com/a/2BpKA

======
adrianonantua
Beautiful, but the article fails in delivering the actual coordinates:

[https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=UTA+Flight+772+Memori...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=UTA+Flight+772+Memorial&data=!1m4!1m3!1d2308!2d11.9546529!3d16.8642515!2m1!1e3!4m15!2m14!1m13!1s0x0%3A0xba48584b70b42544!3m8!1m3!1d841!2d11.9546529!3d16.8642515!3m2!1i1366!2i683!4f35!4m2!3d16.8649384!4d11.9542113&fid=7)

~~~
pit
Wow, looking at the desert on Google Maps is _crazy_. Does anyone know of any
desert Street Views?

------
heydenberk
You Might Be Sick of These ViralNova and UpWorthy Article Titles, But Not as
Sick of Them as You Will Be After Reading This One

------
benologist
Stolen in full from [http://imgur.com/a/2BpKA](http://imgur.com/a/2BpKA)

------
BallardBrian
I plugged in the actual coordinates (16.86554, 11.95371) in Apple Maps and
their image is pretty interesting too. The whole site is swept over by sand
and you can actually see the memorial. I took a screenshot for those without
Apple Maps, here:
[http://i.imgur.com/1SiHKGS.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/1SiHKGS.jpg)

------
ohashi
So does viralnova just steal other people's content and post it as its own?

~~~
dismiss21x
Pretty much. Hope the mods ban that site, along with Upworthy.

------
uaygsfdbzf
This is terrible.

Let me get this straight: you get $170 million from the Libyan government for
a terrorist attack. You are from the Congo. And the best thing you can think
to blow the money on is to put rocks in the desert, so rich white people can
see it on Google Maps? You couldn't have, I don't know, built a hospital or a
school or something that would actually help people who are still alive? I
imagine that much money could go pretty far in Congo.

~~~
Pinckney
It was a French group, La Fondation de l’Attentat du DC10, that put up the
memorial. There's no indication that the cost of the memorial was anywhere
close to $170 million.

I suppose you can argue that we should never build memorials, since we could
better spend such money on other things.

